# More like a conformation question then a critique.



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

personally, he will flaten out a little bit, but not completely. He owuld still be great for breeding,my parents use to have a perlino stud and he didt have great confo but he put out great babies. I would buy him.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Poor thing has a heck of a lot more wrong than just being butt high. :shock:

Those front legs give me the shivers. :-(


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That's such an awful picture it's difficult to say for certain how butt high he really is along with everything else. I can't believe they couldn't bother to take decent pics of him.. Especially considering the price and his age.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They apparently don't own any grooming supplies, either. :-x


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know and this is coming from a "top breeder". :/


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

He could do for a cleaning, a mucking, and a gelding.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Agreed. I love how he says "There are alot of Perlinos being used for Stallions but this Colt is bred to be a Stallion" 

IMO a stallion shouldn't be kept a stallion because of color and bloodlines but because of stellar conformation; color and bloodlines come second in breeding.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Poor thing has a heck of a lot more wrong than just being butt high. :shock:
> 
> Those front legs give me the shivers. :-(



Hey but Horseandme had one that threw great babies because he was perlino!

Heck the ignorance of some people makes me shudder.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well duh, Foxhunter! 

Don't you know it's all about the purty kolor they throw and not their conformation, temperament, or even suitability for performance under saddle? 

Pish, that whole breeding to improve on the parents thing is soooo 20th Century! :wink:


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry but I don't see how people can NOT be too embarrassed to post pictures like this; In a mud hole, or the ones of horses for sale in a junk yard, or in a knee high barb wire fallen apart shed....

Granted I would not keep a horse like the one above in a situation like he is in... but I REALLY wouldn't be posting him for sale for all the world to see in my filthy care!


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Hey but Horseandme had one that threw great babies because he was perlino!
> 
> Heck the ignorance of some people makes me shudder.


yeah didnt u know, they throw color? if you have a great color and you breed to a good mare, it will have pretty decent confo.Im 14 how old are you? please have some class and dont be rude. a yearling will even out, if you didnt know.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Just becausr it throws color does not give him a reason to br kept a stud. Yes he is a cute guy but he is no where near breeding quality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Well duh, Foxhunter!
> 
> Don't you know it's all about the purty kolor they throw and not their conformation, temperament, or even suitability for performance under saddle?
> 
> Pish, that whole breeding to improve on the parents thing is soooo 20th Century! :wink:


 didnt u know its not all about the dad. the ignorance and rudeness of people. He will even out, how long have you lived on a breeding farm and had babies every summer? not that many i can tell,probally not ever. Me since I was born.That is the only real problem here.the back,many horses have that,actually most cutting and reining horses do. Learn your stuff before you bash others please.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Just becausr it throws color does not give him a reason to br kept a stud. Yes he is a cute guy but he is no where near breeding quality.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 He could be, cant really tell at one and with this picture. all i was saying is i had one and it had gorgeous babies


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

horseandme said:


> didnt u know its not all about the dad. the ignorance and rudeness of people. He will even out, how long have you lived on a breeding farm and had babies every summer? not that many i can tell,probally not ever. Me since I was born.That is the only real problem here.the back,many horses have that,actually most cutting and reining horses do. Learn your stuff before you bash others please.


 
Yes, it's not all about the dad. But, the sire is AS important as the dam. I have to agree that this horse does not strike me as a breeding quality animal. I am fairly certain, even though I have zero experience in breeding. But, it is just my opinion, and that's why I love horse forum; I get to have an opinion here.

You do to. And my opinion , differeing from yours, in not "bashing". 
easy does it, ok?


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Yes, it's not all about the dad. But, the sire is AS important as the dam. I have to agree that this horse does not strike me as a breeding quality animal. I am fairly certain, even though I have zero experience in breeding. But, it is just my opinion, and that's why I love horse forum; I get to have an opinion here.
> 
> You do to. And my opinion , differeing from yours, in not "bashing".
> easy does it, ok?


 hah okay sorry, I dont think that how she said it was necisary. In that case she was bashing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have no doubt your stud threw good babies. She made it sound like that you were breeding soley due to his color , and maybe that was not the case. IN any case, you got good babies, right? That's cool. I am sure you have seen cases where people lose common sense and breed solely for color , when the stud has a poor conformation and end up with a poor result? It does happen, doesn't it? 
I am not of a breeding background, but I hear this happens quite a lot. As long as there are people who will buy for color above confo.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I have no doubt your stud threw good babies. She made it sound like that you were breeding soley due to his color , and maybe that was not the case. IN any case, you got good babies, right? That's cool. I am sure you have seen cases where people lose common sense and breed solely for color , when the stud has a poor conformation and end up with a poor result? It does happen, doesn't it?
> I am not of a breeding background, but I hear this happens quite a lot. As long as there are people who will buy for color above confo.


Yes it has happened. But with a high butt, it is in no way a deal breaker, and there isnt anything majorly wrong.


----------

